# Stone And Wood Brewing Company



## Mercs Own (24/7/08)

Keep an eye out on the website for Brad Rogers and Co new brewery in Byron Bay. He has set up a blog type site that will document the process of setting up the brewery with all of it's ins and outs, trials failures and successes or so they say. I really hope they do blog the whole process as I am very interested in the whole process as I am sure a lot of members here would be.

So log in sign up give them some support and make comments along the way!


www.stoneandwood.com.au


----------



## razz (24/7/08)

Just a stone's throw from the father-in-law. I love holidays in the north !


----------



## ian ulrick (31/10/08)

They can't be to far away now. By the looks of it they have just received their first delivery of grain last week. They're not letting the cat out of the bag on styles as yet so I will be waiting like others in anticipation. It will be good to have a second local brewery here on the Northern Rivers (the other being Northern Rivers Brewing Co at Alstonville). The Far North Coast is lacking in boutique breweries and bars that sell anything besides the three main players on tap (thank Christ for Coopers). Best of luck to Stone and Wood :icon_cheers: and I hope I will be as impressed with their beers as I was with the fine range from Murray's on the Mid Coast at Taylors Arm :icon_drool2: . Here is there blog address http://stoneandwood.com.au/blog/. Sorry brewers I don't know how to do a linky. Then again it looks like I do know how to do a link :lol:


----------



## Doc (31/10/08)

I was up in Byron Bay two weeks ago and got in touch with them to see if they were in production. Unfortunately they weren't. They are getting close though. Will be great for the region.
I did locate and try Nth Rivers brewing mid strength and Pale Ale. The Pale Ale was very good.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jase71 (31/10/08)

10-15 or so years ago the Northern Hotel in Byron were producing their own beers, and I recall them doing quite a nice drop. Is this still the case ?


----------



## ian ulrick (31/10/08)

Jase71 said:


> 10-15 or so years ago the Northern Hotel in Byron were producing their own beers, and I recall them doing quite a nice drop. Is this still the case ?


 Haven't seen it for several years. There's a Byron Bay Premium Ale. Not brewed locally as far as I know. Just relying on the name to sell it. Tried it :icon_vomit: but hey it could have been a bad batch :lol: . Have the odd CPA at the Northern when I have to go there but usually try to avoid Byron like the plague. Sorry if a little off topic. Premium Ale is brewed by Australian Independent Brewers.


----------



## spog (31/10/08)

Mercs Own said:


> Keep an eye out on the website for Brad Rogers and Co new brewery in Byron Bay. He has set up a blog type site that will document the process of setting up the brewery with all of it's ins and outs, trials failures and successes or so they say. I really hope they do blog the whole process as I am very interested in the whole process as I am sure a lot of members here would be.
> 
> So log in sign up give them some support and make comments along the way!
> 
> ...


long service leave getting closer and closer,bring it on....just have to umm tell the better half  .....cheers........spog.........


----------



## kevo (1/11/08)

How far are they from launching their beers?

The video link from their site says people will have to wait about two months - and that was in September - two months later....about now!

Any word?


----------



## ian ulrick (29/11/08)

Had thier opening last night at The Great Northern Hotel and The Rails in Byron Bay. I did not get the memo until late last night as I've been away. Thier first brew is a draught ale. I will be heading down to The Rails shortly for a taste. :icon_cheers:


----------



## ian ulrick (5/12/08)

Went down to the brewery yesterday and had a look at the setup. Brad showed me around as he was filling kegs and seemed really passionate about having a good local product for us to enjoy here on the Northern Rivers. At present the beer will be distributed locally from Salt at Cabarita south to the Pacific Hotel at Yamba but mainly in the Byron Bay/Lismore area. Very nice drop with a strong passion fruit aroma/flavor from the Galaxy hops. Tried one straight out of the vat that he was kegging from :icon_drool2: couldn't get any fresher than that. Brad did say that they will have a bottling setup in the future. Left there and headed to The Rails in Byron and could see it was very popular among the customers. Was giving Coopers a good run for its money. I can see a keg of this dropped off by Santa for a very very merry Christmas. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Snowdog (7/12/08)

Baldrick said:


> Went down to the brewery yesterday and had a look at the setup. Brad showed me around as he was filling kegs and seemed really passionate about having a good local product for us to enjoy here on the Northern Rivers. At present the beer will be distributed locally from Salt at Cabarita south to the Pacific Hotel at Yamba but mainly in the Byron Bay/Lismore area. Very nice drop with a strong passion fruit aroma/flavor from the Galaxy hops. Tried one straight out of the vat that he was kegging from :icon_drool2: couldn't get any fresher than that. Brad did say that they will have a bottling setup in the future. Left there and headed to The Rails in Byron and could see it was very popular among the customers. Was giving Coopers a good run for its money. I can see a keg of this dropped off by Santa for a very very merry Christmas. :icon_drunk:



Was at the Pacific in Yamba last year and they had the ordinary selection, so if they do have this Stone & Wood Draught, it will be a marked improvement to their selection. I been to the Flaming Dragon in lismore too, and they had a decent offer of brew with their pizza, so will have to stop in again!


----------



## MattC (7/12/08)

Baldrick said:


> Went down to the brewery yesterday and had a look at the setup. Brad showed me around as he was filling kegs and seemed really passionate about having a good local product for us to enjoy here on the Northern Rivers. At present the beer will be distributed locally from Salt at Cabarita south to the Pacific Hotel at Yamba but mainly in the Byron Bay/Lismore area. Very nice drop with a strong passion fruit aroma/flavor from the Galaxy hops. Tried one straight out of the vat that he was kegging from :icon_drool2: couldn't get any fresher than that. Brad did say that they will have a bottling setup in the future. Left there and headed to The Rails in Byron and could see it was very popular among the customers. Was giving Coopers a good run for its money. I can see a keg of this dropped off by Santa for a very very merry Christmas. :icon_drunk:




Went to the Rails at Byron Bay today especially to sample the new Stone and Wood draught ale. I wasnt dissapointed. A very sessionable beer indeed. Fresh and tasty with a generous flavour and aroma courtesy of the dry hopped Galaxy hops. I agree Baldrick, I had a look around and I would say that about 20 % of the patrons were drinking Stone and Wood. Some people may ask how do I know? The beer is cloudy like a coopers but it is more pale than its south australian rival. Good drop, nice work Stone and Wood. Cant wait for the next brews off the production line!!!


----------



## bonj (28/1/09)

Stopped in at Stone and Wood yesterday. No samples available on-site and they'd run out of t-shirts! I did get a nice impromptu tour of the brewery though.

The draught ale is on tap at the Salt Bar and I agree with the previous assessment. Quite sessionable, very noticeable passionfruit aroma and flavour from the galaxy. As with the Coopers from the same bar, it is served too cold. I can see myself having a few more of these over the coming week


----------



## ian ulrick (28/1/09)

Had a keg of this over Christmas and New Years  . AT $230 I thought it was a reasonable price. Had a few visitors like it but a lot of VB and Tooheys drinkers stuck to their swill. Was happy with that as there was more for me :icon_drunk: .


----------



## kabooby (24/2/09)

I met up with Ross at the brewery when I was recently in Byron Bay. Tasted a sample straight from the bright tank and had a nice walk around the brewery.

This beer is fantastic. I tried it at the Beach hotel but found it to be much fresher at the Great Northern.

If you ever get the chance make sure you try it. You won't be dissapointed

Kabooby


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (9/9/09)

Stone and wood Brewing get their stones and wood out...

http://stoneandwood.com.au/blog/2009/09/st...ews-bar-chords/

What an interesting concept, I can't wait to try their lineup of beers now. I might even try this stone thing myself. Does anyone know much about which stones I should get?

Great to see Scott at the brewery and Im sure he will 'hit his straps' in no time at all, Good Luck. What a phenomenal brewer.

:beer:


----------



## tcraig20 (9/9/09)

Interesting idea. Boiling with hot stones was a pretty common way of cooking once upon a time - Ive never thought about the flavours it would impart though! 

As far as I know, they only have three beers, an ale that is only available on tap (), a lager that is only available bottled, and, apparently this stone beer, which seems to be bottled as well. 

I've tried the ale and its pretty good, but if you cant find a pub that serves it, you'll be limited to the lager (havent tried that one yet).


----------



## Jez (9/9/09)

On one of the Graham Sanders Ozcraftbrewer podcasts from a few years back he successfully did one of these brews. He had a step-by-step tutorial and used ceramic tiles of some sort I think instead of rocks because he was worried about them exploding in his brew. 

Jez


----------



## winkle (9/9/09)

Jez said:


> On one of the Graham Sanders Ozcraftbrewer podcasts from a few years back he successfully did one of these brews. He had a step-by-step tutorial and used ceramic tiles of some sort I think instead of rocks because he was worried about them exploding in his brew.
> 
> Jez



Might have to think about that, it'd be a memorable brewday. I think it was river stones that GLS was worried about, I see if I can find the associated thread.


----------



## kevo (9/9/09)

Is the stone beer available around the traps anywhere?

Or just at the brewery?

Can't find any word on the website...

Kev


----------



## tcraig20 (9/9/09)

kevo said:


> Is the stone beer available around the traps anywhere?
> 
> Or just at the brewery?
> 
> ...



http://stoneandwood.com.au/availability.html


----------



## kevo (10/9/09)

http://stoneandwood.com.au/availability.html


Thanks for the link, but no mention of the stone beer.

Anyone spotted it on sale?


----------



## tcraig20 (10/9/09)

kevo said:


> http://stoneandwood.com.au/availability.html
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link, but no mention of the stone beer.
> ...




Sorry! Misread what you asked.


----------



## stevepreece (29/12/09)

Just had a pint of stone & wood draught ale at teh innocent bystander in healesville.....Really really nice drop. Would of stayed for more but was driving....
A top drop.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/12/09)

Thank god - I think Brad Rodgers is an awesome brewer (as well as a nice guy) - but I was so horribly disappointed with the Stone and Wood lager (average is a _kind_ description) that I have been reluctant to even look out for their other beers. It sounds like the lager might have been an aberration and I can just get back to being a fan of Brad's beer and look out for them with pleasant anticipation

I shall hunt down the ones I can get here - even if I have to treck out to healsville!

TB


----------



## absinthe (30/12/09)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Stone and wood Brewing get their stones and wood out...
> 
> http://stoneandwood.com.au/blog/2009/09/st...ews-bar-chords/
> 
> ...






i think the stones used in saunas would be the best bet... they mustn't explode if cooled rapidly, otherwise they wouldn't let you pour water on em 




> Boiling with hot stones was a pretty common way of cooking once upon a time - Ive never thought about the flavours it would impart though!






i think the flavor would come from the wood fire and the malt left on the stones during fermentation more than the boiling of the brew with stones, they would need to be white hot to get it to caramelize on the stones much


----------



## BitterBulldog (18/9/10)

Been looking out for Stone & Wood For a while... Finally came across it at Vintage Cellars Chatswood Chase! 
So grabbed a 6er of the Draught & a single of the Pale Lager.
The Lager was alright, nothing too different, but the Draught Ale was the bomb dot com!
Delicious! Very addictive! 
Looking forward to some different styles from these guys.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (18/9/10)

BitterBulldog said:


> Been looking out for Stone & Wood For a while... Finally came across it at Vintage Cellars Chatswood Chase!
> So grabbed a 6er of the Draught & a single of the Pale Lager.
> The Lager was alright, nothing too different, but the Draught Ale was the bomb dot com!
> Delicious! Very addictive! 
> Looking forward to some different styles from these guys.



I tried the Draught for the first time this week.... :chug: Absolutely fantastic!

Has anyone here had a go at cloning this one?


----------



## RdeVjun (18/9/10)

Guysmiley54 said:


> I tried the Draught for the first time this week.... :chug: Absolutely fantastic!
> 
> Has anyone here had a go at cloning this one?


Yep, here's one. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Guysmiley54 (18/9/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Yep, here's one. :icon_cheers:



Beauty!! :beerbang: 

Doing a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale clone today, will try this one soon for sure


----------



## MattC (18/9/10)

Brewed one recently, mine was a little darker and not enough hoppiness IMO, also the bitterness was a little harsh. I have tweeked the recipe and will try this next time as soon as my Galaxy supply is replenished. I made all hops late additions this time to reduce the harsh bitterness.

Comes out about 4.7%

Cheers

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 7.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 37.19 % 
2.00 kg Barrett Burston Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 33.06 % 
1.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 16.53 % 
0.80 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 13.22 % 
30.00 gm Galaxy-Flowers [14.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days)Hops - 
20.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (25 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (10 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (5 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy 2009 crop [13.40 %] (0 min) (AromaHops - 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 6.05 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 15.79 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C


----------



## Snow (18/9/10)

S&W draught uses Galaxy hops and only Galaxy hops. I have made a clone a few times and [post="0"]this[/post] is very close to the mark. When I brew it again, I will go close to 50% wheat, as my last version was slightly darker and less cloudy than the real beer.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## MattC (18/9/10)

Snow said:


> S&W draught uses Galaxy hops and only Galaxy hops. I have made a clone a few times and [post="0"]this[/post] is very close to the mark. When I brew it again, I will go close to 50% wheat, as my last version was slightly darker and less cloudy than the real beer.
> 
> Cheers - Snow



link doesnt work snow


----------



## Hargie (18/9/10)

BitterBulldog said:


> Been looking out for Stone & Wood For a while... Finally came across it at Vintage Cellars Chatswood Chase!
> So grabbed a 6er of the Draught & a single of the Pale Lager.
> The Lager was alright, nothing too different, but the Draught Ale was the bomb dot com!
> Delicious! Very addictive! 
> Looking forward to some different styles from these guys.




....thanks very much for trying out our beers mate, thats what we're in this for...we are already absolutely flat strap trying to keep our little beers flowing out across the country and with the warmer weather and xmas looming that aint going to change any time soon...happy beer lovers make the looooong days worthwhile...

...Cheers, Scott...


----------



## Snow (18/9/10)

MattC said:


> link doesnt work snow



Sorry. Try this http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=668970

Cheers - Snow


----------



## MattC (8/10/10)

I do believe that the Draught Ale is now available at one of my local watering holes, The Point Ballina. The Stone and Wodd website confirms this. 

So it looks like I may be popping in for a cleansing Ale or 2.

BTW, Hargie, if your out there, do you guys instruct pubs to agitate your kegs at all? Some places Ive had it (draught ale) its been nice and cloudy, almost hefe like, whilst other places it has settled out and pours with very little haze at all??

Cheers


----------



## argon (8/10/10)

MattC said:


> I do believe that the Draught Ale is now available at one of my local watering holes, The Point Ballina. The Stone and Wodd website confirms this.
> 
> So it looks like I may be popping in for a cleansing Ale or 2.
> 
> ...




You may be confusing the S&W Draught = Yeast Cloud and S&W Lager = Clear and S&W Stone Beer = Red and Clear


----------



## MattC (8/10/10)

No Chance Argon, Draught Ale all the way!! I have this beer everywhere I go if its on tap. The other day at Yamba's pacific Hotel, i had a few and it was awesome, nice and cloudy. However other times Ive had it and although cloudy, it seemed quite light on the haze compared to other experiences. I was also thinking possibly nearing the end of the keg?? But thats why I wanted to know if they tell pubs to agitate the kegs??

Cheers


----------



## argon (8/10/10)

Yeah probably right... To me the stand out is the draught. I got caught out one night when i saw the stone and wood logo across the bar. Had it served to me, thought, " hmmm that's odd... It's clear and no way near as hoppy as I remember". Had a second look... "oh the Lager!" 

So yep that's why I mention it... Cause it happened to me.
Cheers


----------



## MattC (9/10/10)

Arrgghhh, they have the Pale Lager on tap and not the Draught Ale. Not a total bummer, i will be sure to have few lagers next time i visit, but we had our hopes set on the draught ale......... 



MattC said:


> I do believe that the Draught Ale is now available at one of my local watering holes, The Point Ballina. The Stone and Wodd website confirms this.
> 
> So it looks like I may be popping in for a cleansing Ale or 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hargie (9/10/10)

MattC said:


> I do believe that the Draught Ale is now available at one of my local watering holes, The Point Ballina. The Stone and Wodd website confirms this.
> 
> So it looks like I may be popping in for a cleansing Ale or 2.
> 
> ...




...yes Matt, we ask the pubs to give the kegs a swirl from time to time, how well they communicate that to their own staff is up to them i guess....also as the kegs are nearly empty they tend to clear up a bit as, just like at home, the yeast has just about all been drawn out and the last of the beer is often brighter as a result...

...The Point Restaurant is sensational....the Pale Lager was tasting fantastic last time i was over there....as was the duck....and the pinot....

Cheers
Scott


----------



## MattC (9/10/10)

Scott, who do I have to suck up to, to get the Draught Ale put on at the Point as well as the lager???

Cheers



Hargie said:


> ...yes Matt, we ask the pubs to give the kegs a swirl from time to time, how well they communicate that to their own staff is up to them i guess....also as the kegs are nearly empty they tend to clear up a bit as, just like at home, the yeast has just about all been drawn out and the last of the beer is often brighter as a result...
> 
> ...The Point Restaurant is sensational....the Pale Lager was tasting fantastic last time i was over there....as was the duck....and the pinot....
> 
> ...


----------



## MattC (14/11/10)

Shot up to the Rails in Byron yesterday to sample the new filly from the Stone and Wood stables, the Kellerbier (see link). Nice and malty but with a refreshing hop bitterness, aroma and flavour. Hops? hmm what are they??, another winner!!

A real shame I could only stay for two as the bar girl suggested I stay until the keg was finished, but somehow the car keys landed in MY pocket. :angry: 

The girl behind the bar said they have had it on for less than week and had been through 4 or 5 kegs already (after getting some more from the brewery). She said they were on the last half a keg (glad I didnt let SWMBO talk me into going up today, as Im sure they would have ran out by now!!

Got many kegs left guys?

http://stoneandwood.com.au/blog/tag/kellerbier/


----------



## /// (14/11/10)

We've gone thru 4 kegs in 24 hours, its a bit of a _killerbier_ it seems ...


----------



## Hargie (14/11/10)

MattC said:


> Shot up to the Rails in Byron yesterday to sample the new filly from the Stone and Wood stables, the Kellerbier (see link). Nice and malty but with a refreshing hop bitterness, aroma and flavour. Hops? hmm what are they??, another winner!!
> 
> A real shame I could only stay for two as the bar girl suggested I stay until the keg was finished, but somehow the car keys landed in MY pocket. :angry:
> 
> ...




...Gday Matt,
I was at the Rails last nite with my lovely wife for a quick couple of Kellys and have to say i was very happy with how its tasting....very happy indeed...had all the Rails staff from the licensee down demanding we make more....it must be gone by now....


Cheers
Scott


----------



## Hargie (14/11/10)

/// said:


> We've gone thru 4 kegs in 24 hours, its a bit of a _killerbier_ it seems ...




...Great work , Scotty great work...


----------

